# Jar lid wire



## BMac (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello, Anyone have any idea what these fit?  Thanks


----------



## BMac (Dec 13, 2009)

Another picture


----------



## dave3950 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi,

 The medal clips you have are for a Economy fruit jar.  They hold down a tin lid.

 Dave3950


----------



## Baydog51 (Dec 13, 2009)

I could use two of those if you would like to sell a couple.


----------



## BMac (Dec 13, 2009)

What are they worth to you? haha. Send me your mailing address.


----------



## dcoffin5 (Dec 13, 2009)

This is a bit tough to see, but zoom in if you can.  Kerr ad showing lid types including your economy clamps & the lids to match.  

 Look just below that BMac - those half pint jelly glasses look very familiar, don't they?


----------



## Baydog51 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bmac- Sent you my address in a PM. Thanks a lot.


----------



## BMac (Dec 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  dcoffin5
> 
> This is a bit tough to see, but zoom in if you can.  Kerr ad showing lid types including your economy clamps & the lids to match.
> 
> Look just below that BMac - those half pint jelly glasses look very familiar, don't they?


 
 Thanks, I can see it, what book is that ad in? and yes those jars do look familiar[]


----------



## dcoffin5 (Dec 14, 2009)

I just got these little 'canning tips' booklets last week.  How nice is that - I've already used this one for reference?


----------



## capsoda (Dec 14, 2009)

I think there are three different jars they fit. They show up on ebay every now and then.

 Those old canning guides are great to have when canning.


----------

